# What to do in this situation? (long)



## Yvette (Sep 13, 2007)

I got Tux Saturday from a family. Here is the story:
The woman posted him as a special needs dog for free on Craigslist.
I emailed & inquired about him & his "special needs".
She said that her eldest daughter had some friends that were going away & needed a babysitter for him. She agreed to watch the dog for a few days.
They sent only the dog. No vet records or food with him. Then the couple just disappeared & no one can find them. She didn't mind keeping him. She got him to the vet, signed him up for traing school. She said things were fine with him for a few days, then his behavoir started to change. She thought he might have been abused??? He was afraid of her husband, didn't like being leashed & was growling at her yougets (8 yr. old) daughter.
She also told me, she had a very busy household & alot of people in her house.
Behavoir issues like this do not bother me one bit. My German Shepherd was this way when I got her. We are not a very busy house, just me & my 14 yr. old. We get visitors every so ofetn, but alll are dog savy & listen to what I have to say about my dogs & training. It was obivious, when I 1st met this woman, she has a very kind heart, but knows nothing about little dogs.
She then told me how her 8 yr. old would tease him without realizing it. I know this is common for some kids. I am proud to say both my girls were taught doggie etiqued at very young ages. After she visited us with the dog. 
Oh, I forgot to mention too. She said he was nuetered. Duh! Not! She also said he was 10 months. the vet records says 8 months???
Anyhoo, I had not heard from her in a few days. I called her & asked about the dog & she said her husband decided they were going to keep him & work thruogh his "issues".
I said OK, but if you change your mind, I would stiil be very interested.
2 days later she called & wanted me to come get him. That he was getting snappy with the 8 yr. old & then ran out onto a very busy street. I live on a not so busy country road. I had to wait a day & had to have her come to me. My 14 yr. old has Mono. When she showed up, she let him out. No Leash!
all kinds of food, because he is a "picky eater".
Before she left I asked her if I could keep her updated on how he is doing.
I think it is a responsible thing to do.
So I have emailed her on how he's doing & everything. She now wants to bring her 8 yr. old to visit him next week. 
That kind of bothers me a bit. I am afraid she'd take him back. would anyone know what I should do??? are really bonding with him. He is so sweet natured. This is the email she sent me: 


> Great news, I'll let the girls know. I told Chicky maybe we could visit next week. Its hard for them but we know its best. Chicky said lets give him one more chance. But we all know he's going to need to be away from small children for a while. Also you sound like your doing what's best. I don't doubt it about his ears. When he came it looked like a home hair cut down to the quick. Looked nasty. I'm also sure they've never groomed his toes and nails right. I've washed him alot and wiped his feet but the one time I tried to file his nails he flipped. I'm always so worried he's afraid that I stop. I'm sure with your experience you can help him and get it done.
> Look forward to seeing his pictures soon.
> Thanks for helping us feels secure he's ok too


I also wanted to add: I have many plans for him. I want to get him nuetered,
first & formost. That is very important to me. I also want to get an ILP on him. I love going/doing doggie events. I trialed my German Sherd in Herding, but failed. It was so much fun! The lady (my new pup)told me her trainer thought that he would do very well in agility. I might want to try that & see.

IMO he oes not have any issues to me. He's areally easy dog! Just not socialized very well & for the leash thing? He is doing fine. I don't think he was introduced to it properly.


----------



## Bearjing (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm curious to see what people say here too... I wish I had something to offer. I once took in a resque from a family who no longer wanted their adult (about 4-5 years) old Samoyed. My girl continued to visit the family about once a month so the children could see her. I hated it - but I had agreed to it and stuck to my word. Today, argh.... I hate to say it but I don't think I would have allowed it. She always seemed to "regress", as one member of the family really didn't like her much (not one of the kids, but the dad, let's say he wasn't much of a dog person).

Anyway, there was no chance of them taking her back, but she didn't do as well in the environment as she did with me.

I wonder if posting this in the General Dog forum might get some more responses....


(BTW, it sounds like you've got a real soft spot for the pup - I'm glad you guys found each other and I wish you all the joy in the world w/ him.)


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

I think in this situation I would likely 'toughen up' in that I would make sure to tell the family (or mother) specifically that Tux is yours now. That you will not continue to play the "We're gonna keep him, no you come get him, ok one more chance" game. It's not fair to the dog and it's not fair to you. Tux needs to be in a stable environment with someone is going to work with him. Furthermore, you need to remember that you are not running a doggy training camp. Because you've made some progress in his training does not mean they can swoop in and reclaim him for their own.

Also, I would take into account that really this isn't a home I would want to return a dog to anyhow. They may be nice people but they seem rather unstable when it comes to dog ownership. I can already picture another issue coming up in the future and Tux ending up in a shelter. They obviously don't have the time, resources, or knowledge to work with a dog properly. That's not a slight on them - but it would make for major problems, IMO, if Tux was returned to their home.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

So they just want to visit? I would probably let them visit---if I had to re-home a dog I'd hope the new owners would allow some visitation---but make sure they know the dog will not be returned. Don't let them take the dog for a walk, unless you're with them and are holding the leash. 

You might also want to have him neutered, get him microchipped, and have a rabies vaccination done in your name before you let them visit. This will prove ownership in case they try anything. You can tell them he isn't ready for visitors yet, that they have to wait a month or so, to give you time to get everything done.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Willowy said:


> You might also want to have him neutered, get him microchipped, and have a rabies vaccination done in your name before you let them visit. This will prove ownership in case they try anything. You can tell them he isn't ready for visitors yet, that they have to wait a month or so, to give you time to get everything done.


Ah, that's definitely a good idea. Having paperwork in your name gives you big points as far as claiming ownership goes.


----------



## Yvette (Sep 13, 2007)

Thank you all for your replies. It is very much appreciated.
Willowy, you have a awesome idea. The only problems I have is that money is a bit tight right now. I can not get him nuetered yet. She gave me his shot records that she had. He is up to date on everything til next October.
That is all in her name. Now, the town he lived in, he was not registered with the town. If I get him registered in my town & in my name, wiuld that prove ownership?
I do agree, too. I am going to have her give me one month for a visit. That way I can work with him more & get to know is behavior better.


----------



## Bearjing (Oct 24, 2008)

Yvette said:


> If I get him registered in my town & in my name, would that prove ownership?


I'm pretty sure it would - Others may know for sure, but I think having the dog registered with the city / state in your name is probably the first thing, legally, the government would look at. In this case, doing it makes sense also because it will establish *you* as the responsible owner in the eyes of anyone looking at the situation, since it sounds like the other lady didn't follow the law and register him.


----------



## Texas-Girl (Sep 17, 2008)

Also, I would be very clear in written correspondance that you fully intend to keep the dog. One only has to flip through afternoon court shows on TV to see that emails and text messages are often used.

I would also keep detailed records of your vet visits and training.


----------



## Bearjing (Oct 24, 2008)

I really like the idea of not allowing the family the *opportunity* to take the dog. I'm not saying no visit necessarily, but *you* hold the leash, *you* drive the car to the park, *you* are always in control of the pup so the opportunity to do something stupid just isn't available to them.


----------



## Yvette (Sep 13, 2007)

I am sorry. I meant a dog lisence in my town. It seems that he never had 
a lisence. Would this tell legal ownership? I do tend on getting him one here regardless.


----------



## Bearjing (Oct 24, 2008)

Yvette said:


> I am sorry. I meant a dog lisence in my town. It seems that he never had
> a lisence. Would this tell legal ownership? I do tend on getting him one here regardless.


I think so - At least to me "register the dog", "get a license" are basically the same. At least in my town, this requires you to provide identifying information about the dog and proof of rabies vaccination. The actual city requires a micro-chip also.


----------



## StarfishSaving (Nov 7, 2008)

In my area, a dog license alone is not equivalent to ownership, but it's a step. I'd back that up with a microchip and vet records in my name, photos of me with the dog, and anything else I can think of. Legally, though, the other family has proof of ownership, too, through vet records which hold MORE weight. Anyone can get a dog license. Heck, you could come to my town and buy a license for one of my dogs if you wanted. If you were going to court (not likely but not improbable), this family would probably win the dog back. You have no proof of transfer of ownership.

Right now this family is going to be emotional, flakey, waffley. The kids will be upset and parents often give in so as not to see their children upset. I think the one month thing is good, maybe longer. Just say that you are bonding and he is still settling in and you do not want to confuse him right now.

The people already know where you live, right? I hope they don't just stop by uninvited!


----------



## MyRescueCrew (May 8, 2008)

In a situation like this, I would not allow them to visit right now. First, I would take him to the vet, have a vet exam done in your name, and have his license registered in your name. Also microchip him, as that goes a long ways too. Plus, take pictures of him, along with pics of you and him together. This is also good. 

I'd wait quite a while on the visitation with them. This part of her e-mail to you really concerned me:



> Chicky said lets give him one more chance. But we all know he's going to need to be away from small children for a while.


She's not talking like someone who has adopted out a dog to a new, permanent home. It almost sounds like she is "trying out" the dog in a new environment, and may plan to ask for the dog back in the near future.


----------



## mom24/7 (Aug 24, 2008)

I agree w/ myrescuecrew. I don't think that I would let them visit. She (the mom) sounds really wish-washy about the whole deal. Plus I think it would also be harder on the little girl to see him again.

I think you are very sweet to email and send pics and that is enough. It would be completely different to me if they weren't so wish-washey. They need to understand and respect the fact that this is a forever home for the pup. I also second (& third) what everyone else is saying about getting vet papers, rabies tags, dog license, etc. in your name just in case.

Good luck w/ your pup! Have you posted pics yet??


----------

